# Annual Inventory



## agent44x (Apr 29, 2021)

When does inventory happen? Is it the same for all stores? And who is/are usually the person who does it?


----------



## Yetive (Apr 29, 2021)

It is different for all stores.  Usually GMETL coordinates everything, and a variety of team members help.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Apr 29, 2021)

agent44x said:


> When does inventory happen? Is it the same for all stores? And who is/are usually the person who does it?


Ours happens in the Fall.  Other stores in the Spring.  The store spends a week or less getting things ready.  An outside company (Rgis) does our actual inventory mostly overnight.


----------



## Snapeeee (Apr 29, 2021)

Moved to the Questions and Answers forum.


----------

